

The Oncoming Shift - __init__py
http://zachwill.posterous.com/the-oncoming-shift

======
gexla
"What’s the most recent site you’ve come across that you visit every week?
And, how long ago did you first come across that site?"

A lot of sites for me. But this is a common trap for web developers, they
think everyone uses the web like they do. I never click on ads either, but
clearly there are a lot of people who click on ads.

The bottom line is that an Iphone / Android app is just another tool in the
toolbox. In some cases people will want to use a smart phone app, in other
cases people will want to use a web app. This is just like desktop apps vs.
web apps.

Web developers aren't going anywhere. I have never built a smart phone app,
but I believe many of them (most?) still pull data from web applications. So,
the difference between a purely web based app and a smart phone app is where /
how you build the front-end interface.

